# My DIY double enclosure



## DonnB (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok i was looking to get a double enclosure. Was thinking of making one myself but came across this laundry cabinet (900x400x400 each self). I got it as it cost $80. Well all i had to do was workout how i wanted to lock it. Anyway I got a barrel bolt lock for one door and then a cam lock for the other. Pics below with a 85cm childreni.

Total cost :
Cabinet - $80.00
2x Corner brackets (for locks to hinge into) - $0.64
Barrel Lock - $3.97
Cam Lock - $14.43

TOTAL - $99.04

So for under $100 I have 2 enclosures. Also for viewing its pretty easy to cut the centers out of the doors and insert glass.

Its not setup yet. Will add branches and things later. Snake is in to make sure it cant escape.


----------



## snake_boy (Dec 2, 2009)

so you cant see into it?


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 2, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> . Also for viewing its pretty easy to cut the centers out of the doors and insert glass.


 


snake_boy said:


> so you cant see into it?


 
I suck at making enclosures!
Watch the snake dosen't get caught up in the hinges ,Might just top the snake if you open the door when the snake is in the hinge!


----------



## ADZz_93 (Dec 2, 2009)

looks as tho the hinges might be a problem


----------



## bredli-sli (Dec 2, 2009)

no lighting?/heating?


----------



## DonnB (Dec 2, 2009)

Heating is a 50watt heatcord under a tile. As said in first post for viewing just cut the center out of the door and insert glass. Only done it today so im still checking temps. The hinges in it have very little chance of the snake getting caught in them.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 2, 2009)

looks tiny... good luck though!


----------



## beatlloydy (Dec 2, 2009)

Would like to see the finished product..cos at the moment it is a cupboard. sorry..but it does not look very snake friendly (yet)...but prove us all wrong.

BTW...if I was to do it...I would stuff up the cutting of the doors and adding glass so I have a lot of respect for the DIY'ers.


----------



## j.kcustoms (Dec 2, 2009)

*hi*

dont worry i can see how it will turn out


----------

